# 아,참. 그건 기억났어? 누구 한 사람 더 있었다던 거?



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm quite perplexed by the sentence
아,참. 그건 기억났어? 누구 한 사람 더 있었다던 거?

Does it mean, "Did you remember the other person who you said was there?"

What is 던 doing there?
Is 있었다던 거 = 있었다고 하던 거??

Any help is appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Does it mean, "Did you remember the other person who you said was there?"


 I think it would be better to say that this way, "Did you remember there was another person there, too?" 누구 한 사람 here doesn't refer to a specific person. It is more of an unindentified one.



82riceballs said:


> Is 있었다던 거 = 있었다고 하던 거??


 Yes, you're correct.


----------



## 82riceballs

Kross said:


> Yes, you're correct.



So does 하던 imply that the listener said that there was one more person?

E.g. is there a difference between 
누구 한 사람 더 있었다던 거 기억났어?
누구 한 사람 더 있었다던데 기걱 났어?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> So does 하던 imply that the listener said that there was one more person?


 It looks like what you said is correct in this case. 



82riceballs said:


> E.g. is there a difference between
> 누구 한 사람 더 있었다던 거 기억났어?
> 누구 한 사람 더 있었다던데 기억 났어?


 Yes, there is a subtle difference in meaning. In the first example, it sounds like the listener probably said that there was one more person. But in the second, it looks like a third party told that, not you (the hearer).


----------

